# High Royds Mental Asylum, Menston, Jan 2016



## wappy (Jan 4, 2016)

The 1920s saw a name change, from the West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum, to the Menston Mental Hospital. It also brought with it a new era in psychiatry, as doctors attempted to cure the mentally ill, instead of simply storing them. The idea of a cure appealed to many patients, and their families, and the use of shock therapy was introduced. Shock therapy was particularly popular, and new Electro convulsive therapy wards were added. This enabled doctors to administer the shock therapy to large numbers of patients in a quicker period of time. No anaesthetic was used during the procedure, and many patients broke or fractured their limbs whilst fitting from the shock.

Insulin shock therapy was also introduced to patients at High Royds. Doctors informed patients that it would put them in state of mind that would allow “the mind to completely relax.” However, this was far from the truth, and sent many patients screaming in pain, or comatose. This form of shock therapy was quickly phased out, but others, such as the electro convulsive therapy are still in use today. The lobotomy was another popular treatment given to the patients of High Royds, and many of them would walk around the wards aimlessly with two holes at the sides of their heads.

A truly magnificent example of Vickers Edwards architecture, it is arguably the finest example of the broad arrow layout.

The administration building, which is Grade II listed, is now considered something of a show piece at the former hospital, which is situated on a 300 acre site at the foot of Rombalds Moor.

Since its closure, the site has been used as a film set for the film Asylum, as well as for the television series No Angels and Bodies.
While the site is now in the process of development into houses it is still possible to see some areas. The wonderful administration block is finally getting some tender loving care after a year of neglect which saw many people outraged by blatant lead theft and subsequent water damage to such a beautiful building.

Perverted predator Jimmy Savile sexually assaulted a victim at High Royds Psychiatric Hospital in 1989

Most of info from httpa//www.gutsandgore.co.uk/infamous-asylums/high-royds-hospital/































One of the many corridors




And another




when you think you been watched 




Clock




Love the clock 















Lots more on my rich wappy,Flickr


----------



## smiler (Jan 4, 2016)

Nicely Done Wappy, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## belinda (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice, loving the first clock tower shot.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful tile work,Informative report and great shots.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice photographs and an interesting write-up as well.


----------



## TheEgg51 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fabulous location but I understand it's now a building site as I'd have loved to do a model shoot here. Great photos


----------



## wappy (Jan 6, 2016)

TheEgg51 said:


> Fabulous location but I understand it's now a building site as I'd have loved to do a model shoot here. Great photos


Not the admin block the rest of the site has been converted to houses and flats the admin block is the only thing left as far as i know


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice one Wappy, thanks for sharing


----------



## dobbo79 (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice pics but not keen on the editing in the first few. Bit overdone for my liking.
I love this place and this was the place that got me into urbex photography. 
thanks for sharing


----------



## wappy (Jan 8, 2016)

dobbo79 said:


> Nice pics but not keen on the editing in the first few. Bit overdone for my liking.
> I love this place and this was the place that got me into urbex photography.
> thanks for sharing


Yeah i know what you mean pal just thought id try something differant but lesson learnt


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 8, 2016)

wappy said:


> Yeah i know what you mean pal just thought id try something differant but lesson learnt



But it worked very well - the detail was there in bucket loads. Having used photographs for most of my working life as a means of providing legal evidence, 
I still tend to look at all photographs in the same way. Now I know messing about with colour rendition is a big alteration, but if the originals were in monochrome one would have the same problem. For me; a good set of images can be as good as an actual visit and in fact many of the locations I see on here, and really enjoy looking at, I would never want to actually visit. What I do not like, as an armchair explorer, are photographs that are so dark that most of the details are hidden or very difficult to see. But then again each to their own!


----------



## wappy (Jan 9, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> But it worked very well - the detail was there in bucket loads. Having used photographs for most of my working life as a means of providing legal evidence,
> I still tend to look at all photographs in the same way. Now I know messing about with colour rendition is a big alteration, but if the originals were in monochrome one would have the same problem. For me; a good set of images can be as good as an actual visit and in fact many of the locations I see on here, and really enjoy looking at, I would never want to actually visit. What I do not like, as an armchair explorer, are photographs that are so dark that most of the details are hidden or very difficult to see. But then again each to their own!


Well thank you


----------



## UrbexMami (Jan 13, 2016)

Beautiful building, I thought I recognised the Clock tower. It's the one Natasha Richardson throws herself off in Asylum. Absolutely stunning building though.


----------



## wappy (Jan 13, 2016)

you wouldnt have to throw ya self off you would fall straight through its all rotton now its a shame they didnt fix the roof first thats the reason i didnt go on top there would be a great view off the top of there


----------

